# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  آقا من کی درس بخووووونم؟

## G3N3R4L

ساعت 13 میرسم خونه
تا 14 ناهار و غیره 
بعد میخوابم تا 17
آماده میشم میرم کلاس
22 میرسم خونه 
تا استراحت کنم و جون پیدا کنم واسه درس میشه 23.30
حالا خواب تا فردا
در ضمن کلاس کنکور :  عربی- ادبیات - فیزیک - ریاضی میرم
2 روزم کلاس ندارم ولی وقتی اون روزام میرسن که دیقه از عادت درس خوندم افتادم و نهایت 4 ساعت اون روزا میخونم
کودوم کلاسا رو حذف کنم؟؟؟
کلا خواب بعد از ظهرم نمیتونم حذف کنم ولی کمش میکنم حیف که خواب میمونم  بازم میشه 3 ساعت    :s

----------


## na3r!n

به نظرم ادبیات و عربیو کلاس نرو

----------


## fereshteh71

ادبیاتو عربیو خودت میتونیبخونی .اگه اینارو نری وقتت ازادتر میشه.

----------


## BackStreetBoys

من پارسال رفتم کلاس کنکور ، مثه خَر پشیمونم !چند تا مشاورم گفتن یا نرو یا کم کن کلاساتو ! منم فک میکردم بَدمو میخوان :yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):برای عربی کلاس کنکور رفتن اصلا نیاز نیست !اگرم بخوای با این فشار ادامه بدی ، سال دیگه میای کنار دست خودم ، برای سال بعدش میخونیم :yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Pharmacist

ادبیات و عربی رو نرو
از خواب بعد از ظهرت بزن باید برا هدفت با خواب بجنگی

----------


## na3r!n

حتی اون فیزیک و ریاضیتم اگه خوب درس نمیدن قیدشو بزن

----------


## konkuriha

هر چی سختی بکشی نتیجه اش رو میگیری... من شاگردی دارم 7 صبح تا 6 عصر میره سر کار و هفته ای 40تا 45 ساعت میخونه... مهم خواستنته

----------


## Mehran93071

:yahoo (4): واقعا از خودت بپرس و به خودت دروغ نگو چقدر کلاس ادبیات بهت کمک میکنه؟ چقدر وقت و انرژی داری در کل واسش میگذاری؟
ایا ارزشش رو داره؟
حتی ریاضی! ببین شاید اصلا چیزی نفهمی و به هیچ دردیت نخوره باید خودت بسنجی و اصلا سعی کن زیاد کلاس کنکور نری و سعی کن از مدرسه نهایت استفاده رو ببری :yahoo (4): حرف سایر دوستان هم تایید

----------


## new boy

به نظر من بزار برا سال بعد ...
امسال خوب آموزش ببین سال بعد خوب بخون :yahoo (4):

----------


## sepanta

ادبیات و عربی همونطور که دوستان گفتن نرو
خواب ظهر نیم ساعت بیشتر نباشه
اونم قبل اینکه بخوابی حتما نیم الی 1ساعت درس بخون
تا وختی پاشدی روحیت خراب نشه
بجا رفتن کلاس بشین بخون
انصافا فیزیک گاج خودش بهترین معلم
بشین و بخون و بیخیال کلاس
جونت بزار تا عید
چون بعد عید خواب بهاری داغونت میکن
موفق باشی

----------


## mika

برنامه ریزی درسی شما باید هماهنگ با کلاساتون باشه
مثلا اگه عربی کلاس میرید و قرار است در هفته 4 ساعت عربی بخونید 
اینو میتونید به 2 تا 2 ساعته تبدیل کنید 
یک 2 ساعت کلاس 
ویک 2 ساعت خونه
بقیه دروس هم همینجوری
اینجوری به نظرم بهتر میشه

----------


## Lara27

> من پارسال رفتم کلاس کنکور ، مثه خَر پشیمونم !چند تا مشاورم گفتن یا نرو یا کم کن کلاساتو ! منم فک میکردم بَدمو میخوان :yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):برای عربی کلاس کنکور رفتن اصلا نیاز نیست !اگرم بخوای با این فشار ادامه بدی ، سال دیگه میای کنار دست خودم ، برای سال بعدش میخونیم :yahoo (4):


ببخشید ولی معمولا میگن مث سگ پشیمون شدم 
ببخشید ولی خر بار میره و حماله نه پشیمون 
ببخشید به هرحال
منم میگم کلاس نرن بهتره
کلاس آدمو محدود میکنه

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> ببخشید ولی معمولا میگن مث سگ پشیمون شدم ببخشید ولی خر بار میره و حماله نه پشیمون ببخشید به هرحالمنم میگم کلاس نرن بهترهکلاس آدمو محدود میکنه


البته بلانسبت خر و گاو و سگ !

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> به نظر من بزار برا سال بعد ...
> امسال خوب آموزش ببین سال بعد خوب بخون :yahoo (4):


ولی به نطر من اصلا این کارو نکن!
من خودم سال اول کنکورم همین کارو کردم. سال دوم انگیزه خیلی قوی می خواد که درس بخونی.
برای عربی و ادبیات اینقدر کتاب های خوب هست که خودت میتونی بخونی و نیازی به آموزش معلم نیست.
ریاضی و فیزیکت رو هم با این اوصاف هیچ استفاده ای نمیتونی از کلاست بکنی. چون فقط میری سر کلاس و میای! که اینم هیچ فایده ای نداره. ریاضی و فیزیک با تمرین مهارت پیدا میکنی نه با کلاس رفتن.

----------


## helix

> ساعت 13 میرسم خونه
> تا 14 ناهار و غیره 
> بعد میخوابم تا 17
> آماده میشم میرم کلاس
> 22 میرسم خونه 
> تا استراحت کنم و جون پیدا کنم واسه درس میشه 23.30
> حالا خواب تا فردا
> در ضمن کلاس کنکور :  عربی- ادبیات - فیزیک - ریاضی میرم
> 2 روزم کلاس ندارم ولی وقتی اون روزام میرسن که دیقه از عادت درس خوندم افتادم و نهایت 4 ساعت اون روزا میخونم
> ...



ببین کلاس کلا هم وقتتو میگیره هم هزینه ی بیخوده
دیگه بماند اگه خسته باشی و بری سر کلاس بشینی ...بازده صفره اصلا
تو بری سرکلاس یاد هم بگیری اگه تست کار نکنی یاد نمیگیری...اوکی؟
ادبیات فقط زبان فارسی قابل کلاس رفتنه تازه اونم که خودت میتونی بخونیقرابت هم خودت باید کار کنی تا لمش بیاد دستت
ببین  عربی نیاز به مرور زیاد داره تاتو ذهنت تثبیت بشه...کلاس هم میخوای بری  برو اما با نرفتنش یکیه...از دی وی دیه گاج هم میتونی استفاده کنی
حالا میمونه ریاضی و فیزیک...واقعا سر کلاس یاد میگیری؟اگه اره برو ...اگه خودت میتونی بخونی چه بهترولی بگم دبیرا هرچی درس بدن تو کتابا هستش


نگاه ما فارق التحصیلا کن...اگه خودتو درگیر اینجور مسایل کنی ایندت میشه مثله ما حالا پشیمونیو بقیه چیزا بمونه

----------


## G3N3R4L

پس فیزیک و ادبیات رو حذف میکنم ولی عربی و ریاضی کلاساش خوبه اونارو میرم
خواببمم نیم ساعت میکنم                اینطوری شاید بخونم!!!!!!
آقایونی که میگید پشت بمونم:منی که سال اول حوصله خوندن ندارم   سال دوم از کجا دارم؟؟؟؟؟بعدم سال به سال سختر میشه!!!!
تو این دور و زمونه که نمیدونی فردا چه اتفاقی میوفته و کی چه خوابی میبینه و چه قانونی تصویب میکنه ... 1 سال صبر کردن اشتباه محضه!!!

پس برم بخونم!!!

با تشکر از همگی...

----------


## Mr.Dr

> پس فیزیک و ادبیات رو حذف میکنم ولی عربی و ریاضی کلاساش خوبه اونارو میرم
> خواببمم نیم ساعت میکنم                اینطوری شاید بخونم!!!!!!
> آقایونی که میگید پشت بمونم:منی که سال اول حوصله خوندن ندارم   سال دوم از کجا دارم؟؟؟؟؟بعدم سال به سال سختر میشه!!!!
> تو این دور و زمونه که نمیدونی فردا چه اتفاقی میوفته و کی چه خوابی میبینه و چه قانونی تصویب میکنه ... 1 سال صبر کردن اشتباه محضه!!!
> 
> پس برم بخونم!!!
> 
> با تشکر از همگی...


برا فیزیک گاج بگیر از 10000 معلم بهتره .....

----------


## new boy

اصلا نرو مدرسه .... البته اگه دولتیه و از این میلیونی ها نیست...
مدرسه رفتن ... وقت تلف کردن

----------


## G3N3R4L

مدرسه نمونه ام نمیذارن که مدرسه نیایم میگن اگه میخواین مدرسه نیاین برید غیر انتفاعی!!!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

ادبیات رو حتمن کنسل کن
عربی اگر خیلی مشکل داری برو ولی از نظر من فیزیک رو با منابع موجود خیلی راحت میشه با کتاب خوند :Yahoo (1):  به نظرم اگر عربی مشکل داری عربی و ریاضی رو برو و بقیه رو کنسل کن

----------


## Zahra77

ادبیات رو اصلا نرو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sayeh

کلاسای کنکور اگه خودت بلدی فقط وقت گیره خودت و خونه بخون :Yahoo (100):

----------


## doctor Hastii

برای ادبیات و عربی اصلا کلاس احتیاج نیست... خواب بعد از ظهر رو تلاش کن ترکش کنی:yahoo (1):

----------


## Nikolas

اصلا هم که کلاس نری مشکلی نداره ولی فیزیک و ریاضی رو اگه خودت نمی تونی بخونی برو ولی اگه کلاساش خوب نیستن نرو!
خواب هم سعی کن کم کم بزاریش کنار روزی 5 دقیقه هم که ازش کم کنی می تونی بعد چن روز کاملا بزاریش کنار!
البته بازم از 16 هم ک بشینی بخونی بدون کلاسا خیلی عالیه!
ولی یه چیز بگم اصا به فکر این نباش که بخوای بندازیش برا سال بعد من کسیو میشناسم تجربیه این واقعا خیلی می خوند خیلی! صبح ساعت 6.5 میرفت کتابخونه تا 11 شب!(البته برا ظهر استراحت می کرد تو خونه) امسال کنکورشو خراب کرد میگه ریاضی هارو اشتباه زده الان داره برا سال بعد می خونه ولی با اینکه پارسال کلی می خوند ولی امسال یکم بیخیال تر شده! تضمینی نیس که بتونی سال بعد بهتر بیاری! موفق باشی!

----------


## amin278

بنظرم بهتره مبحثی کلاس بری مثلا
ادبیات ارایه و قرابت
عربی قواعد که تو کتاب های کنکور همگی هستن میمونه فن ترجمه که بازم میشه از کتاب و جزوه خوند
فیزیک:خیلی از مباحثش تقریبا به کلاس احتیاج نداره ولی اگه نمی تونی خودت بخونی فیزیک رحمانی میتونه جایگزین کلاس باشه
ریاضی
اگه رشتت ریاضیه
برای گسسته با دی وی دی کارت راه میفته  دی وی دی های مهدی زاده هم ارزونن هم بار علمی خوبی دارهفقط هر ماه دو جلسه برای رفع اشکال کافیه
تحلیلی کلاس بری بهتره
دیفرانسیل کتاب درسی+جزوه ی دبیر مدرسه + فوق فوقش یه جزوه ی کاملتر دبیرای مشهور شهرتون
اگه کلاس هم خواستی بری مثل گسسته ماهی دو جلسه رفع اشکال
وقتتو با کلاس هدر نده اگه با این وضع کلاس رفتن که هرروز از ساعت 5 تا 10 شب کلاس هستی ناراحت نشو رک میگم شکست میخوری
تعداد کلاساتو کم کن و خودت بخون مطمئن باش نتیجه بهتری کسب می کنی

----------


## atefe_os

دوستان یه سوال اگه برگه  دکتر ببرم مدرسه که مثلا دیالیز دارم و 2 روز در هفته نمیتونم بیام مدرسه احتمالش هست که بگن باید بری پیش دکتر معتمد اموزش پرورش تایید کنه؟

----------


## atefe_os

> دوست عزیز به عنوان پزشک میگم  که هیچ پزشکی همچین برگه ای به شما نمیده  
> 
>  اگه  واقعا اشنا باشه  و رودروایستی بده  مطمین باش  شما رو به پزشک  مورد اطمینان اموزش و پرورش معرفی میکنند
> 
>  و مشخص میشه شما هیچ گونه مشکلی ندارید


 اطمینان دارید درباره این موضوع؟اخه خیلیا رو شنییدم اینکارو میکنن ...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

میشه راهنماییم کنید که چکار کنم من 2 شنبه ها از 3 زنگ مدرسه 2 زنگ شیمی دارم و اصلا خوب تدریس نمیکنه دبیر خییلی نکات رو  نمیگه برا همین مجبورم برم کامل تو خونه باز تدریس اون روز رو از کتاب های کمک اموزشی بخونم یه زنگ دیگشم گسستست 3شنبه هاام 2 زنگ عمومی و اختصاصیمم تحلیلیه  گفتم اگه میشد گسسته تحلیلی رو کلاس میرفتم چون کلاساش با هم برگزار میشه شیمی و عمومی ها رو تو خونه میخوندم........

----------


## Zanbagh

> پس فیزیک و ادبیات رو حذف میکنم ولی عربی و ریاضی کلاساش خوبه اونارو میرم
> خواببمم نیم ساعت میکنم                اینطوری شاید بخونم!!!!!!
> آقایونی که میگید پشت بمونم:منی که سال اول حوصله خوندن ندارم   سال دوم از کجا دارم؟؟؟؟؟بعدم سال به سال سختر میشه!!!!
> تو این دور و زمونه که نمیدونی فردا چه اتفاقی میوفته و کی چه خوابی میبینه و چه قانونی تصویب میکنه ... 1 سال صبر کردن اشتباه محضه!!!
> 
> پس برم بخونم!!!
> 
> با تشکر از همگی...


آره...
نبابا معلومه که امسال بهتره از سال دیگه
امیدوارم موفق بشی...ضمنا...خوابت خیلیه ...
سعی کن نت و فیلم و...رو هم کم یا حذف کنی گاها

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اطمینان دارید درباره این موضوع؟اخه خیلیا رو شنییدم اینکارو میکنن ...
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> میشه راهنماییم کنید که چکار کنم من 2 شنبه ها از 3 زنگ مدرسه 2 زنگ شیمی دارم و اصلا خوب تدریس نمیکنه دبیر خییلی نکات رو  نمیگه برا همین مجبورم برم کامل تو خونه باز تدریس اون روز رو از کتاب های کمک اموزشی بخونم یه زنگ دیگشم گسستست 3شنبه هاام 2 زنگ عمومی و اختصاصیمم تحلیلیه  گفتم اگه میشد گسسته تحلیلی رو کلاس میرفتم چون کلاساش با هم برگزار میشه شیمی و عمومی ها رو تو خونه میخوندم........


چرا باید اینکارو بکنی؟؟ برای انضباط...؟؟؟بیخیال بابا

----------


## atefe_os

> آره...
> نبابا معلومه که امسال بهتره از سال دیگه
> امیدوارم موفق بشی...ضمنا...خوابت خیلیه ...
> سعی کن نت و فیلم و...رو هم کم یا حذف کنی گاها
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> چرا باید اینکارو بکنی؟؟ برای انضباط...؟؟؟بیخیال بابا


نه میترسم شنبه یکشنبه هاام اجازه ندن بیام سر کلاس...

----------


## Zanbagh

> نه میترسم شنبه یکشنبه هاام اجازه ندن بیام سر کلاس...


نبابا
هیچ مدرسه ای اینکارو نمیکنه...ینی فک نمیکنم اینطوری بشه...براشون بده
منکه پارسال نصف مدت تعطیل بودم...

----------

